
Center Parcs Pulls Daily Mail Ads Over Tom Daley Article - lifeisstillgood
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-43093154
======
lifeisstillgood
This seems to be a continuation of the "click-bait headline chasing has
consequences for publishers" that is slowly playing out.

Advertising revenue that is not aimed at a specific purchase (brand
advertising) must be 50% of spend at least - and that's under threat, not just
by Daily Mail but Google and facebook cannot control the content they publish
alongside

